# Encouraging pup to poop outside



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Can you take him for a walk as soon as you smell the farts? Just walk until he poops--I think the walking helps stimulate it. LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL! Even a short walk around your house will stir your pup right up. Once you smell the pre-poop head outside with the paper. Also if you allow the pup to go on the paper, leave it on the paper, take outside with the pup so they remember.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

The other thing we tell folks to try is if you know your puppy has to potty, but doesn't go when you are outside, put them in their kennel for 10-15 minutes (so they can't go in the house - and this is assuming they will NOT potty in their kennel) and then go out and try again.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I think it was mostly nerves plus my being sick. Over the weekend we had no poop in the house. He refuses to poop on walks. My husband walkedr him over an hour, and then we had to leave him in the yard another 30 minutes and he finally pooped. Stubborn little thing :lol:


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

*tina* said:


> Well, I think it was mostly nerves plus my being sick. Over the weekend we had no poop in the house. He refuses to poop on walks. My husband walkedr him over an hour, and then we had to leave him in the yard another 30 minutes and he finally pooped. Stubborn little thing :lol:


hey...at least it's better than him pooping everywhere!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

When first potty training don't allow the pup to play in the yard/potty area. Play anywhere else but there. (once they have it down pat then it's okay to play) If the dog doesn't go fairly quickly once out, back into the crate they go for another 10-15 minutes. 

Good luck!


----------

